# 6 days old



## Pyror (Jul 30, 2006)

Just thought i'd throw a collage up of some hatchling _N. levis levis_ These guys are 6 days old, and are already eating like little pigs. Only 1 clutch left in the cooker now...


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW there awesome!!


----------



## NRE-808 (Jul 30, 2006)

they'd have to be about the cutest little things i have ever seen  AWESOME


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 30, 2006)

That is the coolest thing....they are ssssssooooo gorgeous!! 

I want some!!!!!!!!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 30, 2006)

Even at that age they've got a cute little grin


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2006)

great looking gecko's
x.randomhero.x is looking for some hatchies 
are you selling them?


----------



## Pyror (Jul 30, 2006)

They are awesome little critters - I find it really hard to let go of them. But i can't keep them all  . These guys are already spoken for...


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 30, 2006)

Pyror...when I get home you'll owe me a cuddle with one of them LOL!! 

Forgot to ask- Pyror do you have a myspace profile?


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2006)

oh ok


----------



## Pyror (Jul 30, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> Pyror...when I get home you'll owe me a cuddle with one of them LOL!!
> 
> Forgot to ask- Pyror do you have a myspace profile?



I've got a bunch here and you can cuddle all of them if you like - so long as you're gentle :wink: 

And sorry i don't have a myspace account...


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd be sssssooo gentle  

I just might try to sneak one in my pocket LOL!! Just kidding....!!

NP...I just wondered...I thought I'd seen your avatar on someones account there...thought it mighta been you


----------



## pugsly (Jul 31, 2006)

Awesome little guys, mine is growing quick as, loves is crickets!
Nice shots too!


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 31, 2006)

lovely little things


----------



## Noxious (Jul 31, 2006)

Beautiful little gecks!


----------



## Julie-anne (Jul 31, 2006)

argh! they are adorable


----------

